# Cable d'alimentation qui commence a s'effriter !



## flatour (9 Février 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je fais un usage intensif et quotidien de mon macbook air (le dernier).
J'y fais tres attention, tant a l'ordi en lui meme, qu'au cable d'alimentation.

Pour autant, au bout de quelques mois, et a force d'usage, le cable commence a s'effriter/se déliter :







Comment prévenir que ca aille plus loin? Sachant que je n'ai que peu de matos mais j'ai quand meme un semblant de magasin pas loin (une sorte de leroy merlin). J habite a un endroit ou il n'y a pas grand chose.

Pour mon mac précédent, le cable avait finit par lacher.

J'estime que Apple devrait prendre cela en garantie, que le cable n'est pas assez resistant, mais comme je l'ai acheté et vis loin de l'europe, pas facile de se faire comprendre/mettre des coups de pression en anglais.

Merci par avance !


----------



## Sly54 (9 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour éviter que ça n'empire, je mettrai un scotch bien costaud et très large (au moins 5 cm de large) autour du câble, sur les 10 premiers cm.
Ca devrait ne plus bouger (mais ça va être moche).

Quant à la prise en charge sous garantie, il me semble que certains modèles de câbles Apple avait mis en place un programme d'échange d'alimentation&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (9 Février 2013)

Ta photo m'inquiète car non seulement le câble est abîmé mais surtout j'ai l'impression qu'il change de couleur (jaune) ce qui indiquerait qu'il chauffe et qu'il y a donc un début de court circuit entre les différents fils...

Essaie quand même d'appeler le SAV Apple pour obtenir un échange


----------



## Sly54 (9 Février 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Ta photo m'inquiète car non seulement le câble est abîmé mais surtout j'ai l'impression qu'il change de couleur (jaune) ce qui indiquerait qu'il chauffe et qu'il y a donc un *début de court circuit* entre les différents fils...


Dans ce cas, oublie ma proposition qui serait pire car elle masquerait le court-circuit.


----------



## Romuald (9 Février 2013)

Cette panne est en effet un grand classique. Pour y pallier dans la mesure du possible j'ai mis un ressort de Bic® sur le cable, ça évite qu'il se plie trop fort à cet endroit. Bon, la c'est un peu tard, mais pour ton futur chargeur ça peut aider.



​`

Et je pense que r e m y a raison : fais super gaffe, tu dois être en court circuit dans certaines conditions de positions du cable par rapport au connecteur.


----------



## flatour (10 Février 2013)

Coucou,
Merci pour vos reponses.
Le jaune (surchauffe) n apparait que sur la photo je ne sais pas pourquoi. Pas du tout de surchauffe.
Aucun court circuit dans aucune position.
Tres bonne idee le ressort. Mais je suis dans un coin perdu du monde meme ca pas facile a trouver. Oui le scotch pas beau... Je vais appeler Apple mais les coup de pression en anglais, pas evident...
Merci a vous !


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (11 Février 2013)

Petite réponse qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut, il faut faire attention parce que le cable d'alimentation peut te lâcher du jour au lendemain (ce n'est pas le cas sur le tien, tu en as encore pour un petit bout de temps mais attention ! )

Durée de vie estimé par Apple : 2 ans.

J'ai changé le mien par dépit, en plein travail, j'ai du faire face à l'urgence et m'en acheter un fissa !


----------



## MamaCass (11 Février 2013)

On dirait un problème de conception comme sur les anciens macbook, essaie de contacter Apple. Ton Mac est-il toujours sous garantie ?


----------



## Arlequin (11 Février 2013)

MamaCass a dit:


> On dirait un problème de conception comme sur les anciens macbook, essaie de contacter Apple. Ton Mac est-il toujours sous garantie ?



bah faut bien en changer de temps à autre 

comme les anciennes souris pommées, tu te souviens ? 






 m'zelle


----------



## MamaCass (11 Février 2013)

Coucou 

Oui je me souviens des câbles de souris, des câbles des chargeurs, bref, pour moi ça tient du défaut de conception. Sans compter que c'est dangereux.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (11 Février 2013)

Câbles de souris, fil de branchement de l'Iphone, écouteur Iphone.

C'est connu que la connectite laisse à désirer depuis un certain temps.

Un gros +1 pour Romuald évidement !


----------



## flatour (14 Février 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Cette panne est en effet un grand classique. Pour y pallier dans la mesure du possible j'ai mis un ressort de Bic® sur le cable, ça évite qu'il se plie trop fort à cet endroit. Bon, la c'est un peu tard, mais pour ton futur chargeur ça peut aider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello j' ai trouvé un ressort..
Stp comment le mettre autour...?
Merci


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2013)

euh c'est un peu compliqué à expliquer avec uniquement du texte....
Coincer le fil entre 2 spires du ressort (le ressort se retrouvant alors en travers du cable), puis faire tourner le ressort autour du cable pour entourer progressivement le cable par le ressort


----------



## flatour (17 Février 2013)

Ok, merci ! J ai donné ca a faire a ma copine elle a fait ca impeccable. Ca soulage beaucoup le cable, c'est vraiment une super solution, merci encore !


----------



## Arlequin (17 Février 2013)

flatour a dit:


> Ok, merci ! J ai donné ca a faire a ma copine *elle a fait ca impeccable*. *Ca soulage beaucoup le cable*, c'est vraiment une super solution, merci encore !



on peut avoir ses coordonnées ?


----------



## flatour (18 Février 2013)

Ah ah ah!!


----------



## flatour (6 Décembre 2013)

Hello.. Apres 1an 1/2 MBA naze, et le cable je vous dit pas... ressort a bien aidé...
MBP vient d'arriver, avec son alim toute neuve, pensez-vous que je puisse prendre des precautions pour que le cable ne finisse pas pareil? Ressort tout de suite...?
D'autres ont ils eu ce probleme...? Assez incroyable quand meme!
Merci!


----------



## thierry37 (6 Décembre 2013)

Certains te diront que c'est plus la qualité Apple. Un pote doit se payer un nouveau chargeur tous les 14 mois. Va savoir...

D'autres te diront qu'ils ont jamais eu un seul problème, avec leurs 3 derniers MB et de nombreuses années d'utilisations.


Oui, tu peux surement mettre le ressort dès le début. ça ne peut être que bénéfique.
(Tu as encore ta copine sous la main ? :love

Tu peux aussi faire plus attention quand tu le ranges et le transportes.
Est ce que tu le ranges et déballes plusieurs fois par jour ? (pas trop le plier dans le sac)
Est ce que tu roules le cable très serré sur le chargeur ? (c'est pas bon)
Est ce que ton ancien chargeur avait le cable tout torsadé ? (essaie de le rouler proprement et pas trop serré. Et pas le dérouler en tirant pour surpprimer les boucles, car justement, ça le torsade)


----------



## sapiens07 (25 Décembre 2013)

Mac retina d'un an, cable alim effrité comme le tiens, passage a l'apple store et changement direct gratuitement... par contre, les gars m'ont dit n avoir jamais vu ça avant (mon oeil:hein pratiquement tous mes cables iphone s'effritent aussi...


----------



## jiremek (11 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai la même difficulté avec mon chargeur de 15" retina mid 2015.
J'ai laissé coloré le câble et résultat: la gaine a lâcher, le câble se rétracte et l'Apple Store a refusé la prise en charge.
Un appel chez Apple et quelques photos, reste à attendre 15j pour avoir une réponse.
Si la réponse est négative, j'ai pas l'intention de lâcher: visite en boucle en Apple Store et courrier à Apple France jusqu'a avoir une réponse positive... à 2600€ le produit ça fait un peu chier de sortir 90€ au bout de 6mois.


----------



## r e m y (11 Septembre 2016)

ce chargeur n'a que 6 mois?
Alors il doit être remplacé gratuitement dans le cadre de la garantie AppleCare de la 1ere année.


----------



## flatour (13 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Finalement j'avais acheté de la pate "sugru" et ca a réparé (enfin évité que ca s'effrite plus!) le cable.
Et la a nouveau ca recommence. Je voudrais éviter de racheter de la sugru...
Une idée meme moche de comment je peux empecher que ca continue et que ca risque de ne plus fonctionner...?
Merci pour votre aide.....!

PS : je vous joins une photo....


----------

